

What motivates an investor to say "yes" - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2007/09/10/what-motivates-an-investor-to-say-yes/

======
imsteve
> He wanted to make the investment and we started working together to make it
> happen X convincing his colleagues and other investors.

So convincing their friends first is the less obvious secret. I've used this
method with great success in everyday life. Or, well mostly to win girls.

